# Sky Tower vs Capital Plaza



## Jay33 (May 12, 2018)

Hello, 
My husband and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi shortly. We have the choice of the above two towers and would love to receive opinions. We are looking at 3 bedroom units in both. One you child, not school aged. 

I gather no balconies. Would we share facilities with Sofitel at Capital? Seems to be several buildings sharing one podium at Capital but perhaps each building has separate amenities? Are either dog friendly? How walkable is Sky? 

Thankful all
Jay


----------



## Sim206 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi

I don't know the exact situation at Capital (Sofitel) and amneties. 

But I do know that Sky Tower is not dog or pet friendly. 

On Reem Island there are other apartments that are dog friendly, and there are therefore a large amount of expats who warlk their dogs daily. Beach Towers, Mangrove Place (accross from Sky Tower) are both pet friendly as well as Yasmina Residence.


----------

